# Goreef.com



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

As we say in Russian: You can not make real opinion about person until some difficulties arise.

I made several orders and it was always perfect goods, until last Monday, when I got light with damaged cord and not working.

I sent email to Mathieu

Hi Mathieu,

I took the LED and wanted to check it before attaching to the tank. Here is
the small problem - it does not work and looks like wire was damaged and
fixed with electrical tape. Probably, I will be able to fix it, but if it
won't work after .....
Please advise what should I do.
Thanks as always

Gregory
*
Here is the replay and I can tell you this is the BEST answer, I even got from online retailer.*. Can we expect more?

Hi Greg, 
> 
> Sorry for the delay... Let me know if it is not working after repair. I
> really don't know what happened, we never open retail boxes. 
> 
> In any case, I will credit you 50% of the price for the inconvenience if you
> wish to keep it, if not I can issue you a return label for refund, but there
> is no replacement available. 
> 
> Again sorry for the inconvenience 
> 
> Mathieu
> Go REEF Inc.
> www.goreef.com
> [email protected]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That's an _okay _offer in the reply but personally I'd expect a new NEW replacement for a damaged used product that I received after buying and paying new. Products sold in Canada need to comply with safety standards (CSA), altering it by doing anything to the cord would void the CSA and also the products warranty. If you take the deal for 50% return, then you'll have paid half new price for a used, broken, voided product...

It is an acceptable error, I mean, why would they open and check what is supposed to be a new product. Could be a return to GoReef mixed into the new products, or even a return to the product manufacture that GoReef received.

Anyways Greg, I know you posted to give praise to the vendor, so I'm not trying to spit on that, but I'm just not seeing where you've come out on top here.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> That's an _okay _offer in the reply but personally I'd expect a new NEW replacement for a damaged used product that I received after buying and paying new.


It was almost 50% on Sale and they do not have this product in the stock.

In comparison with the others vendors who simply disappeared or literally telling you go the hell, this is a perfect replay in my opinion.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

50% refund is a sweet deal, But I house fire Makes it a bad deal.

Id expect a brand new light like a paid for, If its not in stock, Id expect a step-up light.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> 50% refund is a sweet deal, But I house fire Makes it a bad deal.
> 
> Id expect a brand new light like a paid for, If its not in stock, Id expect a step-up light.


What we expect and reality is very different. I got small item from Marine depot one year ago which did not work. I am waiting for reasonable reply for now.
They offered me to send it back at my expense and pay shipping back for the new item

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

sig said:


> What we expect and reality is very different. I got small item from Marine depot one year ago which did not work. I am waiting for reasonable reply for now.
> They offered me to send it back at my expense and pay shipping back for the new item


Ya I would Go off if that happend to me.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I have to say that's a very good customer service these days 

just curious, what LED light model?


----------

